# Mortal Kombat 9 (2011)



## admin (14 Dicembre 2013)

Mortal Kombat 9 per Ps3 e Xbox 360.

L'ho trovato ad una decina di euro e l'ho preso. Gioco fantastico! Tra i personaggi selezionabili, su PS3, c'è anche Kratos protagonista della serie God of War. Ed ho visto che c'è anche un Dlc dedicato a Freddy Krueger (Nightmare).

Credo sia il miglior picchiaduro della generazione. Ha tante modalità (c'è anche la tutta la storia da affrontare con i vari personaggi) e la longevità è lunghissima.

P.S. E' violentissimo

Qualche video qui in basso


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2013)

GOW prima o poi me lo prendo...Kratos mi sembra un personaggio cazzuto


----------



## Liuk (14 Dicembre 2013)

Concordo, io l'ho preso soprattutto per giocarci con gli amici fino in 4 giocatori, ma anche il single player merita!


----------

